
Scientists uncover new mode of evolution - hhs
https://www.livescience.com/yeast-reveals-new-mode-of-evolution.html
======
_0ffh
Clickbait title. They looked at the details of a long known mode of evolution
in a specific organism.

Epigenetics has been seriously studied for decades by now, and methylation in
general is also an old hat. Sure, there's many details we don't know, and it's
natural and commendable to study those. But this is working out the details
and not some groundbreaking new concept.

